# Canadian WW2 MIA Identified



## syscom3 (May 31, 2008)

Identification of a missing Second World War Canadian casualty

*NR – 08.032 - May 30, 2008*

*OTTAWA, Ont*. – The Department of National Defence (DND), with Veterans
Affairs Canada (VAC), revealed that the human remains found in Haut
Mesnil, France, are those of Private Ralph Ferns, a Canadian soldier
during the Second World War, from Toronto, Ontario, Canada.

The body of Private Ferns was discovered in a quarry in Haut Mesnil,
eighteen kilometres north of Falaise, in March 2005, by residents who
also found a badge from the Royal Regiment of Canada (RRC). The soldier
died in the battle of the Falaise Gap in August 1944, two months after
Allied troops landed in Normandy.

It was determined in April 2008, by the Directorate of History and
Heritage (DHH), that historical, anthropological and dental evidence
combined indicate that the remains found are those of Private Ferns.

“We are thankful that Private Ferns’ family will finally have some
closure and be able to see him laid to rest with the honour he
deserves,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National
Defence and Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency. “Private Ferns'
service and contribution to the Canadian Forces (CF) and to Canada in
the Second World War will not be forgotten.”

Veterans Affairs Canada has made contact with the members of Private
Ferns’ family and will provide on-going support to the family as
arrangements are made and carried out for the final interment.

“Once again, we are reminded of the value of a single human life and the
debt of gratitude we owe to all those who have sacrificed their lives
for our tomorrow,” said the Honourable Greg Thompson, Minister of
Veterans Affairs.

“Private Ferns paid the ultimate price so that others might live free.”
Private Ferns will be laid to rest at the Bretteville-sur-Laize Canadian
War Cemetery in Normandy, France.


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2008)

Welcome home, soldier.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2008)

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad hes finally home


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome home, rest easy now soldier.


----------

